# Ansomone - Eastern pharma HGH



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi

Just got s**t loads of ansomone in again after not using for over 2 years I think, Had bloods last time and results matched western Pharma grade HGH and results were great, only stopped due to lack of funds.

I assume these are still top draw just checking for recent experiences as things can change, would be surprised with them being pharma but no harm checking.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice, they the 40iu boxes I take it?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> Nice, they the 40iu boxes I take it?


 Yeah mate, used the 100s which are just as good in my opinion but as i do 8iu 3x a week 40s are easier as i just shoot two vials on jab days, with the 100s the vials are 10iu which means some messing around drawing out tiny amounts from old vials.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

sponge2015 said:


> Yeah mate, used the 100s which are just as good in my opinion but as i do 8iu 3x a week 40s are easier as i just shoot two vials on jab days, with the 100s the vials are 10iu which means some messing around drawing out tiny amounts from old vials.


 Ah right, I had heard quite a few times that the 100iu kits were crap? I assumed they were fake versions or something? Do ankebio make the 100 kits?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> Ah right, I had heard quite a few times that the 100iu kits were crap? I assumed they were fake versions or something? Do ankebio make the 100 kits?


 Yeah mate, had bloods on both, both the same, just 40s are used in the hospitals, doubt 100ius is needed for what hgh is prescribed for.

They do kits ranging from 20iu upto like 160iu If I remember rightly.

Think the rumour about the 100s was just spread by resellers as theres more money in selling multiple 40iu kits.

My source got the 40s because he said it makes it easier for lads to pick up what they can afford gradually


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting mate, thanks for the info, makes sense. Been toying with having a go with gh and was between hyge's and ansomone, hyges I can get quite a bit cheaper so I was erring towards them but I'm aware ansomone supposed to be quite a bit better.


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Yeah mate, used the 100s which are just as good in my opinion but as i do 8iu 3x a week 40s are easier as i just shoot two vials on jab days, with the 100s the vials are 10iu which means some messing around drawing out tiny amounts from old vials.


 Was looking at running gh 4iu m/w/f, didn't realise these were 4iu viles. That's pretty handy.

Will have to source some


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> Interesting mate, thanks for the info, makes sense. Been toying with having a go with gh and was between hyge's and ansomone, hyges I can get quite a bit cheaper so I was erring towards them but I'm aware ansomone supposed to be quite a bit better.


 Yeah was offered Hyges but they seem to be abit all over the place, you never know what youre getting and with HGH being so subtle in its effects It would play on my mind and I'd start worrying its fake, atleast with ansomone its pharma and Ive had bloods on it twice and always been bang on so doubt I'd use anything else, its not cheap whatever way you look so might aswell get the best


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

sponge2015 said:


> Yeah mate, had bloods on both, both the same, just 40s are used in the hospitals, doubt 100ius is needed for what hgh is prescribed for.
> 
> They do kits ranging from 20iu upto like 160iu If I remember rightly.
> 
> ...


 I don't think the codes on the 100s check out online. The 40s do. That's what a source told me about their Ansomone products. Apparently a flaw in the verification system, maybe it's fixed now. I think I emailed Ankebio and they also said that's the case.

But it's a long time ago so I don't remember.

I got very ill off of the Ansomone 40IU boxes though. Nobody has ever mentioned these effects before but my breathing felt heavy (like breathlessness but different) and I was dizzy and "out of it" like I could faint at any moment. I'm quite certain it was extreme water retention as my face looked RIDICULOUS, like a water balloon. I get the same thing on testosterone sometimes so I figure it's all water retention. I was only using ****in' 2 IU per day, maybe less. That's meant to be natty levels for a man my age lol so I don't understand why it happened.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

JackTorrance said:


> I don't think the codes on the 100s check out online. The 40s do. That's what a source told me about their Ansomone products. Apparently a flaw in the verification system, maybe it's fixed now. I think I emailed Ankebio and they also said that's the case.
> 
> But it's a long time ago so I don't remember.
> 
> I got very ill off of the Ansomone 40IU boxes though. Nobody has ever mentioned these effects before but my breathing felt heavy (like breathlessness but different) and I was dizzy and "out of it" like I could faint at any moment. I'm quite certain it was extreme water retention as my face looked RIDICULOUS, like a water balloon. I get the same thing on testosterone sometimes so I figure it's all water retention. I was only using ****in' 2 IU per day, maybe less. That's meant to be natty levels for a man my age lol so I don't understand why it happened.


 An 8iu shot gave me levels 20x the max human range, (range was 0 -0.8 i was 16.7 lol) so even a 2iu shot will have levels 4 times the top of range.

I used about 1000iu a year ago and never had any issues. Used a mix of the 100iu kitd and 40s, but everyone reacts differently, going to start again soon, hope i dont get any face bloating, pisses me right off when i look at pictures of myself and my face looks like a balloon lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@sponge2015 can you post the blood tests you had done, would be interested to see how it was tested and the results from it.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> @sponge2015 can you post the blood tests you had done, would be interested to see how it was tested and the results from it.


 Ofcourse mate.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Chelsea

Sorry mate didnt see your message, hard to see but result was 16.5 and max range was 0.8 so thats 20x the top range.

Had to be fasted before the test for 12 hours, injected 8iu 3.5 hours before the test so this is the peak, showed it to pscarb and it lines up with a saizen study that they done on their HGH so defo legit pharma I'd say


----------

